# Traveling with my parakeet



## zoey (May 10, 2017)

In 2 1/2 months I am going to be going on a year long road trip around the country, every month I will be staying in a new place. I have had my parakeet for a year now and I really don't want to have to part with her, because I love her so much. Although I know it would be best to get rid of her since I might be in the car for 3 days and I know that your parakeet shouldn't be in it's travel cage for very long. I know that I should get rid of her because it is what's best, but I hate that idea it makes me so sad. So I am wondering if anyone could help me decide, or give me more reason to get rid of her? Should I get rid of my parakeet?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

welcome to talk budgies. Sorry to hear of your dilema. It is tough to part ways with our little friend's for sure. Is there no close, trusted friend or family memberthat could maybe foster her during this period ? If not, unforunately, you will probably have to look to rehome her for her sake.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've been given great advice above by Randy. I think the best option would be for you to find a temporary home for her, such as with a family member or friend who would be willing to care for your little one during the year you are gone. 

While you're here, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

We look forward to seeing you and your budgie (what's her name?) around the forums!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm going to ask that we use the term "rehome" rather than "get rid of" when discussing your budgie. 
"Getting rid of" sounds as though one is wantonly disposing of something rather than doing what is best for a much loved pet.

I agree that finding a close family member or friend who is willing and able to give your budgie a safe and loving foster home for the time you will be traveling would be your best option.

If you are unable to do that, then for the health and well-being of your budgie, finding a permanent home for her would be the most sensible thing to do.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

